# Meshomasic SF, EH/Portland/Gbury 5/25



## Paul (May 26, 2009)

Said to Hell with work Monday and took advantage of the weather to go for a MTB ride with the girls. We headed into the Meshmasic State Forest located in the towns of East Hampton, Portland and Glastonbury. There's a network of roads for logging etc... and if you look carefully, lots of single-track off of them. Most of the ST ranges from moderately difficult to downright technical. We did a little of both, even the 8-year-old. I had figured it would be too much, but she really enjoyed it. Lost my GPS last year so I have to guess the total distance was around 4 miles, 90% of which was all ST. 

It is a huge forest and I grew-up visiting it a lot, so if anyone wants to try it, let me know.






This isn't so bad...





There were numerous brook crossings, she even made it across most of them





Some were easier than others





I only went OTB once, but it resulted in this gruesome injury. Owie indeed.


----------



## severine (May 26, 2009)

Very nice, Paul! Love seeing your daughter out on the ride with you! I can't wait til my kids are old enough to join us.


----------



## Paul (May 26, 2009)

severine said:


> Very nice, Paul! Love seeing your daughter out on the ride with you! I can't wait til my kids are old enough to join us.



Thanks! It is a blast, and I'm constantly amazed at what she'll try, and do. Same with skiing I s'pose.


----------



## Greg (May 26, 2009)

How old is your daughter, Paul? I was trying to get my 6 year old to ride without training wheels yesterday with limited success.


----------



## Paul (May 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> How old is your daughter, Paul? I was trying to get my 6 year old to ride without training wheels yesterday with limited success.



She'll be 9 in September. She was shakey for the first Summer when we took them off (about 5) but the next year it was like flipping a switch. Kids are funny that way, no matter when you start, they just become ready when they're ready. Like pre-programming or something.


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2009)

Nice Paul!  Way to get the youngin out there with ya!


----------



## Paul (May 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nice Paul!  Way to get the youngin out there with ya!



She doesn't have a choice, the older one goes as well.


----------



## o3jeff (May 26, 2009)

Sounds like a good place to ride(right down the street form where I work)

CF info http://www.crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=18


----------



## Paul (May 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like a good place to ride(right down the street form where I work)
> 
> CF info http://www.crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=18



Lots of good rides in there...

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-states-trails/trails-connecticut/trail/PRD_166851_4534crx.aspx#reviews


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2009)

nice..I like the shot going through the water..


----------



## rueler (May 27, 2009)

from what I've heard, the place has scarier stunts in there than Nepaug if you look hard enough


----------

